# Slim Fast Diet



## alisonz (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried the SlimFast Diet and if so how have you got on with it? I'm at a stage where weight loss is now nonexistant and need to kick start it again. Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 18, 2012)

alisonz said:


> Has anyone tried the SlimFast Diet and if so how have you got on with it? I'm at a stage where weight loss is now nonexistant and need to kick start it again. Any thoughts are appreciated



I used it years ago before my first marriage (96/97) and lost about a stone. If i remember right it's a shake for breakfast, then soup for lunch and a balanced evening meal. Watch the soups thought they can cause incredible wind. 

Hopefully someone who has used it more recently will be able to give more info


----------

